# Kurze Frage wegen 64 bit + dual core

## myrip

Hi,

ich hätte ne kurze Frage bezüglich Intel Core 2 Duo E6600.

Wie kann ich gentoo installieren mit 2 Kernen + 64 bit?

Entschulidung für die blöde frage bin aber Athlon 2400 benutzer  :Wink:  daher kA von 64 bit und Dual Core.

Für einen Link wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.

mfg code:rip

----------

## schachti

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_AMD_64

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Intel_Core_2_Solo.2FDuo.2FQuad_.28Allendale.2C_Conroe.2C_Merom.2C_Kentsfield.29_and_Xeon_51xx.2F53xx_.28Woodcrest.2C_Clovertown.29

----------

## myrip

Super dank dir habe auch schon gegoogelt aber nix brauchbares gefunden. Links helfen sehr.

mfg code:rip

----------

## Klaus Meier

Brauchst du wirklich 64-bit? Nur als Hinweis, es macht mehr Probleme als 32-bit.

----------

## manuels

Da ich auch ueberlege einen 64-Bit-Rechner zu Kaufen: Welche Vorteile habe ich, wenn ich auf "64-Bit-Gentoo" umsteige?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Da ich auch ueberlege einen 64-Bit-Rechner zu Kaufen: Welche Vorteile habe ich, wenn ich auf "64-Bit-Gentoo" umsteige?

 

Du kannst mehr als 3GB Speicher nutzen und und dann hast bei einigen Anwendungen, z.B. Filme dekodieren, leichte Geschwindigkeitsvorteile. Bei einem normalen Desktopsystem bringt es dir nichts.

----------

## Vortex375

Wie mans nimmt, mein X-Server z.B. läuft _sehr_ deutlich schneller, seit ich von nem AthlonXP 3200+ auf nen Athlon64 3500+ umgestiegen bin (hab 64-bit drauf).

Da dabei auch noch das Mainboard ausgetauscht wurde, ist das natürlich ein ziemlich hinkender Vergleich. Ich denke aber, dass es noch mehr Unterschiede zwischen 64 und 32 Bit gibt, außer dass man 3GB Speiche benutzen kann.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Zu den Problemen: 

Das einzige was ich derzeit nicht abspielen kann ist wmv9, alle anderen Codecs funktionieren Problemlos (auch 90% der wmv-Videos im Internet, da die wohl noch nen älteren codec verwenden. Dieser wird mittlerweile von ffmpeg unterstützt).

Flash funktioniert auch im 64-bit Firefox mit dem nspluginwrapper, man muss sich also nicht extra nen 32-bit Firefox installieren.

VirtualBox läuft derzeit leider gar nicht.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Man hat kein vesafb-tng (für mich verschmerzbar).

Ansonsten sind mir bisher noch keine Probleme mit meinem 64bit-System untergekommen, die ich Vorher bei meinem 32bit-System nicht hatte.

----------

## sirro

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Du kannst mehr als 3GB Speicher nutzen

 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Das einzige was ich derzeit nicht abspielen kann ist wmv9, alle anderen Codecs funktionieren Problemlos (auch 90% der wmv-Videos im Internet, da die wohl noch nen älteren codec verwenden. Dieser wird mittlerweile von ffmpeg unterstützt).

 

War es nicht WMV9 (VC-1), der nativ von ffmpeg unterstützt wurde?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Wie mans nimmt, mein X-Server z.B. läuft _sehr_ deutlich schneller, seit ich von nem AthlonXP 3200+ auf nen Athlon64 3500+ umgestiegen bin

 

Das hätte es auch getan, wenn du bei 32-bit geblieben wärst. Ist ja ein komplett anderer Prozessor.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Beim Instruktionssatz im 64-Bit-Modus wurde afaik etwas aufgeräumt, will heißen: man hat sich diverser Altlasten der letzten 30 Jahre entledigt. Das betrifft sowohl den Befehlssatz als auch die Speicheradressierung. Diverse zusätzliche Register sind im 64-Bit-Modus verfügbar, was je nach Programm erheblich weniger Zugriffe auf den Cache erfordern kann. System Calls sollen jetzt schneller ablaufen, da keine Segmentinformationen mehr gespeichert werden. Daten können nun relativ zum Instruktionszeiger referenziert werden, was vor allem "position independant code" beschleunigen soll (vgl. USE-Flag pic).

----------

## myrip

Aber der Dual Core macht dann aber keine Probleme weil 64 bit werden ich aufjenfall nutzen.?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *myrip wrote:*   

> Aber der Dual Core macht dann aber keine Probleme weil 64 bit werden ich aufjenfall nutzen.?

 

Der Dual Core nicht. Nur einige Software.

----------

## schmidicom

Auch könntest du noch das hier in deine make.conf setzten   :Wink: 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"
```

Ich weiss keine schöne option jedoch nervt es nach einer weile sehr wenn emerge jedesmal sagt er könnte es deswegen nicht installieren.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

 

Hiervon würde ich dir abraten. Ich entmaske lieber hin und wieder ein paar Pakete (so oft kommt es nun auch nicht vor, und es gibt auch Skripte, die dabei helfen) und lebe dafür nicht mit dem Risiko, bei nem Update mein System in den Graben zu fahren.

Klar kann man dann auch wieder downgraden, aber das find ich deutlich mehr aufwand als das entmasken.

----------

